# Type me please. I seem not to fit into MBTI well [solved, I'm INFJ]



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

Hello, I've known about MBTI for years, but I cannot pinpoint my type, so I filled the Ultimate Questionnaire so you can help me 🙏

_1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind._

No, I'm not in any type of emergency situation, no mental illness or medication. I'm a man, 28 y.o. and currently feeling relaxed.

_2.) What kind of person are you and why?_

Complex, introspective, curious, thoughtful, constructive, aiming high, perfectionistic. Why? Naming any particular reason would be silly. Combination of nature vs. nurture.

_3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?_

A certain type of inquisitive openmidnedness I would say, or, to reformulate - a deep willingness to understand, so it's always an act of balance between my own judgment and letting in new information. I have well founded opinions and some strong convictions, yet I ended up developing into them after years and years of research and questioning. I changed my worldview completely a few times since being a teenager, but I think I'm now stabilizing because I reached a quite holistic grasp. I also understand others very well and quickly, I can predict their behaviour easily. So people often turn to me for advice.

_4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?_

For sure, but I cannot estimate to what degree. I can adjust well to different people and environments so someone who doesn't know me too well might have vastly different picture. I don't know about the details, but I've heared people tell me - "I though you were like this and this before I got to know you better, but you are actually like that and that." Also, some close people from my life would emphasize different things about me and see me differently, but this is just natural. Different people, different dynamic, and they value different things.

5_.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?_

Hmm, I love new and unknown situations, but I don't need them constantly, and I prefer to choose them. For example, I was so in tune when I first got to my university. New people, new tasks, new worlds, that's exciting. I was curious about everything, a bit of observation, a bit of banter, study, meeting people, getting used to new daily dynamic, exploring student life. I am also a competitive person so I love to look for a friendly challenge. I don't like sudden, unexpected stressful situations, but I think I handle them pretty well, unless they are things like finding out that you've been betrayed or something of that kind. Those things cut deep.

_6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?_

I prefer order. In chaos I lose focus and waste my energy, at least if it's prolonged and over the top. I like order in every way, unless order comes to a point of tyranny, of such rigidity that it does violence to people, nature, opportunity. Chaos... well, chaos can be playful and interesting, for sure, chaos can ensue out of an abundance of energy that cannot be contained in a too small a box, too rigid of a rule, too stale of a life. So let's say, my ideal is an ordered, serene yet lively park, beach or a hilltop, on which life flurishes and dances safely.

_7.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?_

I'm thinking - "Well, this is an interesting responsibility. I never cooked for many people on such a special occasion. Let's research a bit into some cool new recipes that others never tried. I'll try to make a balance between what everybody likes and spice it up with some novelty. But first let's see what my budget will let me accomplish, it will point a way."

_8.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?_

Both. In conversations sometimes I revolve around a central theme, and sometimes I diverge into completely different topics. In my mind, same thing can happen.

_9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?_

For sure, for sure. I'm an obsessive type, I'm a philosophy student, and some books I've already read for 3 times or more. Some movies I watched many times. But, do I move on from things a lot? I mean, sure? I'm always researching and reading new material, so it would be totally impossible to get back to everything. So, I would say - only my own personal "classics" would be given a second, third, or a tenth go.

_10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?_

I haven't traveled much, but I would love to. If I could travel anywhere and have enough time, I would visit so so many places, my travels would last a couple of years easily. What would I do? Well, a combination of sightseeing (both cultural and natural, with a preference towards ancient cultures) and meeting new people, with sightseeing being maybe of primary concern. Ideally, I would meet a special person in each location that would offer me an insight into the history and the dynamic of the city or a place, and would give me insider info that I couldn't get from a rigid and commodified tour guide.

_11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?_

Too many things, I don't even want to list them. But I'll say that one of my primary goals are to know the highest philosophical truths and to have an ability to elaborate them adequately, I want to eventually be an author and write books about "every" philosophical topic, be it epistemology, ontology or ethics. I am obsessed with philosophy and this is my life. Writing books would be an opportunity to teach others and to explicate some things that cannot be explicated in a few hours of conversation.
Edit: I also strive to achieve self-mastery. Control of body, emotions and thoughts. I work out, I meditate, I work on my virtues. It's really important for me to be a virtuous person.

_12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?_

To be honest, I don't think I fit within a single type. I think I'm a hybrid of INTP and INFJ. No type appeals to me more. Maybe I can see myself as a socially well developed INTP that is quite organized, or an INFJ who often employs his Ti as if it's his primary function, partially because of gifted intelligence, partially because of strong academic interests (I previously also had high interests in natural sciences, especially physics and biology). I'm fine with being a hybrid hah, but if you guys see me clearly as one type over the other, I guess I should strongly consider it.


----------



## Evitez/Le/Divan (Feb 9, 2021)

Well, you can't be a hybrid. In this case there is no point in typing because you have all the archetypes in you.

Otherwise, I will opt more for an NF and more particularly an infj. I think you have a good Ti in your stack but there are some things that you are wrong. Like academic interests or even intellect which are very weakly correlated. On the other hand, created his system of thought, of representation of the world can be associated with Ti.

In France, we have a system which assumes that there is a part of the population which uses its 3rd function as an auxiliary (which makes you all the more introverted normally). It creates a little more diversity. In any case I do not see you as an NT even if I think that you can correspond to the stereotypes (and it is difficult to know if we are not facing a double relationship where you define yourself according to what you think to be) -> (especially since your description has a rather unnatural side that does not take into account human diversity)


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

Evitez/Le/Divan said:


> Well, you can't be a hybrid. In this case there is no point in typing because you have all the archetypes in you.
> 
> Otherwise, I will opt more for an NF and more particularly an infj. I think you have a good Ti in your stack but there are some things that you are wrong. Like academic interests or even intellect which are very weakly correlated. On the other hand, created his system of thought, of representation of the world can be associated with Ti.
> 
> In France, we have a system which assumes that there is a part of the population which uses its 3rd function as an auxiliary (which makes you all the more introverted normally). It creates a little more diversity. In any case I do not see you as an NT even if I think that you can correspond to the stereotypes (and it is difficult to know if we are not facing a double relationship where you define yourself according to what you think to be) -> (especially since your description has a rather unnatural side that does not take into account human diversity)


Thank you for your response. What do you mean by "In this case there is no point in typing because you have all the achetypes in you"?


----------



## Evitez/Le/Divan (Feb 9, 2021)

Who'sWho said:


> Thank you for your response. What do you mean by "In this case there is no point in typing because you have all the achetypes in you"?


I'm using google translate so if it's a trad error sorry

Well, we all carry the entire human condution within us. As you know we all have, according to the theory, all the functions and in itself we use them all. Therefore, we all have the potential to be all types. The whole issue of the typology is to define which variation is ours in this set of 16 variations in information processing. So once you think of yourself as the result of 2 or 3 types, there is no sense in continuing on this path because you are the hybrid of the 16 types anyway.


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

Evitez/Le/Divan said:


> I'm using google translate so if it's a trad error sorry
> 
> Well, we all carry the entire human condution within us. As you know we all have, according to the theory, all the functions and in itself we use them all. Therefore, we all have the potential to be all types. The whole issue of the typology is to define which variation is ours in this set of 16 variations in information processing. So once you think of yourself as the result of 2 or 3 types, there is no sense in continuing on this path because you are the hybrid of the 16 types anyway.


Oh, I understand you point. Thank you for explanation. I also like this idea of using 3rd function as auxiliary, that seems plausible in my case.


----------



## Evitez/Le/Divan (Feb 9, 2021)

Np


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

INTP, with close scores on the T/F scale and P/J scale. You have just enough F to keep from being the typical INTP asshole and just enough J to get shit done.


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

xwsmithx said:


> INTP, with close scores on the T/F scale and P/J scale. You have just enough F to keep from being the typical INTP asshole and just enough J to get shit done.


Thank you for your reply. Argument in favor of this view is that I identified with INTP in highschool. But, when I was younger I always thought both my Ni and Ne were strong, while now I think my Ne isn't actually that good, and on function tests, Ni consistently ends up being my primary function.


----------



## Evitez/Le/Divan (Feb 9, 2021)

xwsmithx said:


> INTP, with close scores on the T/F scale and P/J scale. You have just enough F to keep from being the typical INTP asshole and just enough J to get shit done.


You use function or dichotomy?


----------



## cloudcake (Feb 6, 2021)

🌻 INFJ 🌻


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

My vote's on INTP.

Something interesting I've noticed you've done a couple of times is that you acknowledge people by giving them replies, but announce beforehand that you're not going to discuss this subject further. What is your motivation behind this behavior?


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

eeo said:


> Something interesting I've noticed you do a couple of times is that you acknowledge people by giving them replies, but you announce beforehand that you're not going to discuss this subject further. What is your motivation behind this behavior?


Oh you mean outside of this situation in other threads? I usually avoid back and forth discussions on the internet because I don't have enough time to do it. They end up broadening in scope after a few replies. So I sometimes cut the roots, and then later I reply when I see that I can add or comment something simple but worthwhile. Online debates are tiring.


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

I would be particularily interested in hearing from other INTPs and other INFJs. Maybe in time some will come and help me out.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

You can tell an Ni dom by their talk about energy flows and general lack of precision. You will need years of practice to just understand anything they are saying if they are saying anything at all.


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You can tell an Ni dom by their talk about energy flows and general lack of precision. You will need years of practice to just understand anything they are saying if they are saying anything at all.


Is this an insult 😂 😂 😂 I have no idea how well I answered those questions. I understand answers lacked concrete facts in part, but was I really that confusing?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Who'sWho said:


> Is this an insult 😂 😂 😂 I have no idea how well I answered those questions. I understand answers lacked concrete facts in part, but was I really that confusing?


If you demonstrate this ability then you will gain the Ni dom credentials.

I have a book with all of the accompanying questions and all that is needed regenerate the answer key.

Now let me ask you this:

You are standing near the train tracks and you see that a train is barreling down the railroad tracks. In the path of the train are 5 people tied to the tracks. You have access to a lever that can redirect the train, but in this direction there exists one person tied to the tracks. What would you do? Is it more ethical to pull the lever or to do nothing? Why?
*copyright 2019


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> If you demonstrate this ability then you will gain the Ni dom credentials.
> 
> I have a book with all of the accompanying questions and all that is needed regenerate the answer key.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, I seriously have no idea what I'm getting myself into, but sure I'll aswer your dillema.

Um... let's entertain this on an abstract basis, even though those dillemas are silly. If we imagine those 5 people being completely the same as the 1 on the road, I would pull the lever if I knew nobody will find out about it or if I knew people will accept my decision and I will not be persecuted. I would likely not do it if I knew I would suffer persecution and possible jail time.

Basically, I would be willing to save 5 lives for 1, unless that one person is important, like a great general can be in a moment of war.

To exemplify my rationale further, it depends on the same logic that is evident in a different scenario - Imagine that you must kill a person that is innocently preventing you from cancelling an ordered airstrike that will kill thousands of people. Yes, I would do that, I would kill that person if I was able to, as I think almost anyone brave and resposible enough will do.
...
A lot of people are just unwilling to consider calculating human worth, and I totally understand why, this makes trolley problem just a generator of debates. So this is a special occasion I actually wrote down my thoughts, usually I just ignore it. To counteract this unwilligness, switching this to a situation of war makes this easier to do, because in war we are all sadly just numbers.

Problem with this 5 vs 1 dillema is that it's so well suited to short-circuit people, and make them consider vastly different logic because they lack any clarity about who those people are, what is the situation, will they be blamed or praised, et cetera.

Edit: If I didn't end up pulling a lever, it would be because I couldn't muster a strength that is needed in order to do what is responsible and right. People intuitively understand that they can hide behind their weaknesses, especially in these days, so they would likely allow themselves to fall prey to weakness and not pull a lever. I would maybe be one of them. But this possible reality can be distinguished from rationale.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Who'sWho said:


> Hahaha, I seriously have no idea what I'm getting myself into, but sure I'll aswer your dillema.
> 
> Um... let's entertain this on an abstract basis, even though those dillemas are silly. If we imagine those 5 people being completely the same as the 1 on the road, I would pull the leaver if I knew nobody will find out about it or if I knew people will accept my decision and I will not be persecuted. I would likely not do it if I knew I would suffer persecution and possible jail time.
> 
> ...


The answer key places you on the Se/Ni axis.

It has been observed and documented that the Se/Ni group will attempt to recalibrate the question to make it more amicable to tangible reality, asserting that more information must be present like what kind of people these are. Are they good people or bad? Clearly if I knew that the 5 people were all murderers, I would not pull the lever.

There is a second aspect to the correlation, which is that Se/Ni users will also rarely answer the second question about which action is more ethical and they will jump to answering which action they will take. The author of the answer key believes that this is likely because the questions are not understood by the Se/Ni group to be separate questions.

In contrast, the Ne/Si group will accept the hypothetical with open arms and bring to bear multiple arguments and perspectives. The most obvious being the discussion of utilitarianism and other ethical systems and what metrics they would use to determine the answer. They will explore the question and its conceptualization rather than trying to make it work tangibly.

This group also has the opposite correlation in the other area in that they will attempt to answer which action is more ethical and they will skip answering the question about what they would “actually“ do. Sometimes they will even say what they think is most ethical might conflict with what they’d actually do for whatever reason.

It has also been suggested to me by the answer key that you will reside closer to Je over Ji in that you will be more concerned with the immediate consequences of the action rather than what is correct in principle within the scope of the question. Otherwise you are arguing that your response relies on the same logic of some other scenario. The answer key does not address this, but insofar as that is excluded the answer key would consider it to be a Je answer. Though, perhaps it could also be interpreted as evidence of functional balance where Je and Ji represent the auxiliary and tertiary functions representing a mixture of the two dimensions. Either way, what is most clear to the answer key is that you will fall on the Se/Ni axis and thus the answer key has spoken.

I have 19 additional questions available, but I am more familiar with the rationale for some parts of the answer key than others.


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The answer key places you on the Se/Ni axis.
> 
> It has been observed and documented that the Se/Ni group will attempt to recalibrate the question to make it more amicable to tangible reality, asserting that more information must be present like what kind of people these are. Are they good people or bad? Clearly if I knew that the 5 people were all murderers, I would not pull the lever.
> 
> ...


So, in essence, you imply I'm an INFJ. Thank you Grandmaster Yoda. I would've maybe have theorized about Utilitarianism vs. deontology ethics or something like that - if I didn't already do that in the course of my studies some years ago. I've understood those general binaries sufficiently enough to discard discussing them when talking about a particular sitation. If the question was abstract and asked just "what is moral in principle?" than my answer would likely have gone into a discussion of the fundamentals of ethics, but I would never discuss them in a random public forum situation because it takes too much time to develop a complete picture, and the other side might not actually be able to entertain the thought for long enough or have required knowledge. Most people cannot understand Kant or similar thinkers, so most people are disqualified.


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

Current "votes" situation: INTP 2 - INFJ 3
This is fun, thank you everybody. I hope more will come.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Who'sWho said:


> So, in essence, you imply I'm an INFJ. Thank you Grandmaster Yoda. I would've maybe have theorized about Utilitarianism vs. deontology ethics or something like that - if I didn't already do that in the course of my studies some years ago. I've understood those general binaries sufficiently enough to discard discussing them when talking about a particular sitation. If the question was abstract and asked just "what is moral in principle?" than my answer would likely have gone into a discussion of the fundamentals of ethics, but I would never discuss them in a random public forum situation because it takes too much time to develop a complete picture, and the other side might not actually be able to entertain the thought for long enough or have required knowledge. Most people cannot understand Kant or similar thinkers, so most people are disqualified.


We have preliminary correlation with the Se/Ni axis. We may preliminarily suspect that you are one of the types on the left side.










The next question is another one that is easy to interpret.


What is your favorite movie and why?


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What is your favorite movie and why?


Lord of the Rings. Good versus Evil, truth versus falsehood, virtue versus weakness (edit: Beauty versus ugliness!). It's the movie serial I watch almost 2 times per year. My favorite character is Aragorn. I'm not saying I AM like Aragorn, but I'm most drawn to that archetype.

I mean, I could talk about this movie (and books) for hours. But basically, as I watch it it's as if I'm getting realligned and centered, reinvigorated in my aspirations.

(And btw, I am quite knowledgable about the history of cinema, and I've watched a lot of what are considered to be classics. I also love Fellini, Bergman, Orson Welles and a few other "more artistic" filmmakers. But still, Lotr wins it with it's simplicity and universal nature)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Who'sWho said:


> Lord of the Rings. Good versus Evil, truth versus falsehood, virtue versus weakness (edit: Beauty versus ugliness!). It's the movie serial I watch almost 2 times per year. My favorite character is Aragorn. I'm not saying I AM like Aragorn, but I'm most drawn to that archetype.
> 
> I mean, I could talk about this movie (and books) for hours. But basically, as I watch it it's as if I'm getting realligned and centered, reinvigorated in my aspirations.
> 
> (And btw, I am quite knowledgable about the history of cinema, and I've watched a lot of what are considered to be classics. I also love Fellini, Bergman, Orson Welles and a few other "more artistic" filmmakers. But still, Lotr wins it with it's simplicity and universal nature)


The answer key would indicate a lower Fi preference.

In fact, it is common for T types to deal with movies as objects . Another theory I have read attempts to strip T and F differences into an essential difference of biotic and abiotic factors.

Your answer reflects the movie as an object with merits. The movie has merit because of its qualities, it discusses particular themes, it is re-watchable. You even explicitly say that you are not like Aragon, while the answer key would suggest someone with a higher Fi would view the movie through the lens of how they personally relate to it. I am not entirely sure if this answer key is only reflecting only Fi. But now, I do not like the question now because it causes me confusion. However, in his light you can see Fi as being a radically different thought process and you cannot deny that it exists in people.

The important element is to answer with your instincts young Jedi.

Why does one plus one equal two?


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Who'sWho said:


> Hello, I've known about MBTI for years, but I cannot pinpoint my type, so I filled the Ultimate Questionnaire so you can help me 🙏
> 
> _1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind._
> 
> ...


Leaning currently towards Ne dominant types from what you described. Not exactly sure between ENFP and ENTP.


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The answer key would indicate a lower Fi preference.
> 
> In fact, it is common for T types to deal with movies as objects . Another theory I have read attempts to strip T and F differences into an essential difference of biotic and abiotic factors.
> 
> ...


I didn't say I was unlike Aragorn, I just didn't want to claim identification because of his abundant virtues. He and gandalf are mostly how I am, out of other main caracters at least. But I agree, I don't think my Fi is high.

One plus one equals two because two in its essence is indistinguishable from one and one together. It's like asking why does my biological sister have the same mother as me.


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

Allostasis said:


> Leaning currently towards Ne dominant types from what you described. Not exactly sure between ENFP and ENTP.


Allo drops a curveball! Now I must always write another 6 characters every time I talk about vote score. Haha. ENTP is plausible, ENFP unlikely.


----------



## Evitez/Le/Divan (Feb 9, 2021)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The answer key places you on the Se/Ni axis.
> 
> It has been observed and documented that the Se/Ni group will attempt to recalibrate the question to make it more amicable to tangible reality, asserting that more information must be present like what kind of people these are. Are they good people or bad? Clearly if I knew that the 5 people were all murderers, I would not pull the lever.
> 
> ...


Very interesting


----------



## lecomte (May 20, 2014)

INFJ or ENFJ I think. I have a bias I think INFJ are naturally more sociable (or appear) than INFPs generally

There are some strong arguments:
-The "consequentialist/deontology" distinction is so true, at least from my experiments with an INFJ
-Aragorn and Gandalf are generally seen as INFJ/INTJ at least Ni users
-You study philosophy aha
-The way you write= it's intense, detailed
-what you like to watch; the aesthetics are "intense" too


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

lecomte said:


> INFJ or ENFJ I think. I have a bias I think INFJ are naturally more sociable (or appear) than INFPs generally
> 
> There are some strong arguments:
> -The "consequentialist/ontology" distinction is so true, at least from my experiments with an INFJ
> ...


Thank you. I would discard being an ENFJ because I know Fe dominant people (my sister is one of them), and I like them but they are way more willing to engage with this dimension than I do. They like to control the atmosphere and make sure everybody feels welcomed and respected. I'm way more subtle.

I mostly observe such things, subtly influence them towards positivity. I use Fe as an information gathering tool, more so than as something I will use to influence, and I cannot identify with this in a way I can identify with Ti or Ni.

I'll count this as another vote for INFJ!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Who'sWho said:


> I didn't say I was unlike Aragorn, I just didn't want to claim identification because of his abundant virtues. He and gandalf are mostly how I am, out of other main caracters at least. But I agree, I don't think my Fi is high.
> 
> One plus one equals two because two in its essence is indistinguishable from one and one together. It's like asking why does my biological sister have the same mother as me.


It is difficult to answer math questions because of all the symbols. I am not sure where the answer key would place that answer.

If we accept this line of thought so far, you will have been narrowed down to these types and not others:
ISTP
ESTP
INFJ
ENFJ

But these are merely preliminary correlations and since you only answered but few questions we will conclude nothing.

My method today was nothing but a plaything because it is a more or less an inappropriate use of a separate typing system. According to that system, different cognitive functions and types correspond to visual cues and micro expressions. What the makers of this system did was they took these cues, then they hypothesized how people in these expressional groups would answer the questions.

For example, someone with a primarily smooth eye movement pattern is associated with Ne/Si and what they claim to have found is that people with that movement patterns will more or less answer in the same manner. But I don’t believe these are actual scientists so we must take them with a grain of salt when they say that these correlations are always there and what not.

What I did was take their resultant pool which says Se/Ni types usually answer in a tangible way and compared that to your textual answer and found that your textual answer matches the expectation of an Se/Ni type. If I believe this system, then I would not be surprised if you would demonstrate a staccato eye movement pattern when answering these questions in a video. There are additional visual cues to narrow down the other functions both in eye movement and general body movement.

But there is also the factor of verbal articulation which is not a visual criterion at all. These groupings will also display different speech patterns, speech formats and vocal tones that are used to determine type. It’s quite a simple system, and is all encapsulated in a ~300 page book. It might be too simple for some people though.

These visual systems are often rejected because some people don’t see a reason why these visual patterns would correlate to type. Or rather, what is the foundation really? Do they take MBTI tests and then realize that people of the same type have similar patterns. I would say no, they got the idea from somewhere else and they ran with it. It is isn’t a foundational argument. Just like how you can’t say “I don’t see any reason why the gravitational force should be 9.81ms^2.” It doesn’t matter why, it just is based on the data which is sort of an imprecise statement but you don’t reject the formation of a pattern just because you don’t believe the pattern should exist. It is imprecise though.

Nonetheless, more fun than the typical jibber jabber we have gotten used to. Though I have my reservations.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Evitez/Le/Divan said:


> Very interesting


It is interesting to see the supposed patterns. It is more definitive because all we would need to do is look at and interpret the data like some kind of Te thing. I think a machine learning algorithm could learn these ideas. The question will always be what is the correlation between the old ideas and the new ideas. So far, it has been claimed that there is a good correlation. Otherwise, you’d have people totally out of alignment and things wouldn’t be correlated. There would be no predictability to making it useless. But then again, they don’t seem to use it for prediction. I suppose they could though. It is more of a loose conglomeration of different ideas for the most part then a heavily refined system. Even the textual analysis and format could be interpreted by a human, but I am not sure if machines are very smart about that stuff.


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> If I believe this system, then I would not be surprised if you would demonstrate a staccato eye movement pattern when answering these questions in a video


You mean a saccadic eye movement? Yeah, I do that. My brother said that I often go into a mode of rapid eye movement when talking, at least when holding a monologue that I am thinking through. It's possible I would have done it on camera.

Interesting stuff. It seems people are leaning towards INFJ.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Who'sWho said:


> You mean a saccadic eye movement? Yeah, I do that. My brother said that I often go into a mode of rapid eye movement when talking, at least when holding a monologue that I am thinking through. It's possible I would have done it on camera.
> 
> Interesting stuff. It seems people are leaning towards INFJ.


Hmm, have you any reason for this assertion?


----------



## The Last (Apr 19, 2020)

Who'sWho said:


> _2.) What kind of person are you and why?_
> 
> Complex, introspective, curious, thoughtful, constructive, aiming high, perfectionistic. Why? Naming any particular reason would be silly. Combination of nature vs. nurture.


I



> _3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?_
> 
> A certain type of inquisitive openmidnedness I would say, or, to reformulate - a deep willingness to understand, so it's always an act of balance between my own judgment and letting in new information. I have well founded opinions and some strong convictions, yet I ended up developing into them after years and years of research and questioning. I changed my worldview completely a few times since being a teenager, but I think I'm now stabilizing because I reached a quite holistic grasp. I also understand others very well and quickly, I can predict their behaviour easily. So people often turn to me for advice.


Hard to say




> _4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?_
> 
> For sure, but I cannot estimate to what degree. I can adjust well to different people and environments so someone who doesn't know me too well might have vastly different picture. I don't know about the details, but I've heared people tell me - "I though you were like this and this before I got to know you better, but you are actually like that and that." Also, some close people from my life would emphasize different things about me and see me differently, but this is just natural. Different people, different dynamic, and they value different things.


I think this is a product of Fi or Ti.




> 5_.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?_
> 
> Hmm, I love new and unknown situations, but I don't need them constantly, and I prefer to choose them. For example, I was so in tune when I first got to my university. New people, new tasks, new worlds, that's exciting. I was curious about everything, a bit of observation, a bit of banter, study, meeting people, getting used to new daily dynamic, exploring student life. I am also a competitive person so I love to look for a friendly challenge. I don't like sudden, unexpected stressful situations, but I think I handle them pretty well, unless they are things like finding out that you've been betrayed or something of that kind. Those things cut deep.
> 
> ...


I think I__P still fits this




> _8.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?_
> 
> Both. In conversations sometimes I revolve around a central theme, and sometimes I diverge into completely different topics. In my mind, same thing can happen.






> _9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?_
> 
> For sure, for sure. I'm an obsessive type, I'm a philosophy student, and some books I've already read for 3 times or more. Some movies I watched many times. But, do I move on from things a lot? I mean, sure? I'm always researching and reading new material, so it would be totally impossible to get back to everything. So, I would say - only my own personal "classics" would be given a second, third, or a tenth go.


Either INFP or INTP




> _10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?_
> 
> I haven't traveled much, but I would love to. If I could travel anywhere and have enough time, I would visit so so many places, my travels would last a couple of years easily. What would I do? Well, a combination of sightseeing (both cultural and natural, with a preference towards ancient cultures) and meeting new people, with sightseeing being maybe of primary concern. Ideally, I would meet a special person in each location that would offer me an insight into the history and the dynamic of the city or a place, and would give me insider info that I couldn't get from a rigid and commodified tour guide.


N



> _11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?_
> 
> Too many things, I don't even want to list them. But I'll say that one of my primary goals are to know the highest philosophical truths and to have an ability to elaborate them adequately, I want to eventually be an author and write books about "every" philosophical topic, be it epistemology, ontology or ethics. I am obsessed with philosophy and this is my life. Writing books would be an opportunity to teach others and to explicate some things that cannot be explicated in a few hours of conversation.
> Edit: I also strive to achieve self-mastery. Control of body, emotions and thoughts. I work out, I meditate, I work on my virtues. It's really important for me to be a virtuous person.


INTP




> _12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?_
> 
> To be honest, I don't think I fit within a single type. I think I'm a hybrid of INTP and INFJ. No type appeals to me more. Maybe I can see myself as a socially well developed INTP that is quite organized, or an INFJ who often employs his Ti as if it's his primary function, partially because of gifted intelligence, partially because of strong academic interests (I previously also had high interests in natural sciences, especially physics and biology). I'm fine with being a hybrid hah, but if you guys see me clearly as one type over the other, I guess I should strongly consider it.


You are just an INTP. You are actually following the definition of Ti.

From Jung
"Just as we might take Darwin as an example of the normal extraverted
thinking type, the normal introverted thinking type could be represented by
Kant. The one speaks with facts, the other relies on the subjective factor.
Darwin ranges over the wide field of objective reality. Kant restricts
himself to a critique of knowledge. Cuvier and Nietzsche would form an
even sharper contrast.
[633] The introverted thinking type is characterized by the primacy of the
kind of thinking I have just described. Like his extraverted counterpart, he
is strongly influenced by ideas, though his ideas have their origin not in
objective data but in his subjective foundation."

You are definitely not an INFJ in any way.


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

Evitez/Le/Divan said:


> You use function or dichotomy?


Dichotomy. As limited as the support is for the MBTI in general, there is ZERO support for the so-called functions as being a real thing.


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

Current votes:
INFJ 4, INTP 3
alternative votes: ENTP 1, ENFP 1, ENFJ 1

I've noticed a small pattern emerging, feelers judge me to be a feeler, INTJs see me as a Perceiver. (Possibly due to lack of Te)

I want to give additional answer to:
_6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? *How do they manifest in your daily life?*_

In daily life, my preference for order is manifested in several aspects - I often make a schedule, even if it's saturday and most of my planned activities are non-obligatory. I cannot stay in a filthy or messy house, so i clean and tidy up frequently. Also, I like to plan my social life at least a few days in advance, and I don't like frequent or sudden changes of plans, and even if I've done something interesting after a change of plans, it still bothers me that I haven't delt with whatever got pushed to the next day.

So, in daily life, chaos manifests mostly in negative ways, as an interruption, a vertigo, a problem. I dislike when I can't count on people, and I dislike when people expect me to switch my schedule and call me for a social event during the same day it is supposed to happen. Still, it doesn't mean I won't adjust every now and then, I will, but I would prefered not to. While I've noticed that ExxPs are often energized when some unexpected opportunity arises and they are like "wow cool, drop everything we are doing, this is going to be a blast". Of course, if it ends up being a blast, I will really appreciate that I was willing to go despite it being a nuisance. I see value in adaptability, but I don't strive to keep things open in order to maximize my adaptability. I like to close things and orient myself towards the future, so I can go from a to z, from monday to sunday, from 2021 to 2023 in as smooth a transition as possible.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

If we're just voting I'd say INTP


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

secondpassing said:


> If we're just voting I'd say INTP


Well, comments are also welcome if you wish to share them.


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

The Last said:


> You are definitely not an INFJ in any way.


This is a strong statement. Yesterday I watched a couple of videos on INFJs and I could really see myself in them.

For example this seemed a lot a lot like me:


----------



## The Last (Apr 19, 2020)

Who'sWho said:


> This is a strong statement. Yesterday I watched a couple of videos on INFJs and I could really see myself in them.
> 
> For example this seemed a lot a lot like me:


I would not listen to that guy. He's pretty bad. You can read Psychological Types for yourself and it would do you more good. If not the whole thing, then at least the part about Introverted Thinking and Extraverted Feeling. MBTI just means "Type Indicator" pointing to Psychological Types. If you are INTP that indicates you have Ti as your main function and Fe as your lowest and most unconscious function. If you are INFJ, then you would have Fe auxiliary and Ti unconscious as tertiary.

Ti and Fe are opposing functions. If you see yourself in one you are not seeing yourself in the other. If you are Ti dominant, then you have a specific weakness in Fe. Specifically that type will be in your unconscious as repressed. If you are an Fe then you are an Fe at the expense of being like an Ti.

What you emphasize about yourself and describe the most clearly is someone who has a subjective factor in their thinking. Your Ti is a big part of your life and at no point in reading your questionnaire does Fe show up.



> Too many things, I don't even want to list them. But I'll say that one of my primary goals are to know the highest philosophical truths and to have an ability to elaborate them adequately, I want to eventually be an author and write books about "every" philosophical topic, be it epistemology, ontology or ethics. I am obsessed with philosophy and this is my life.


This is maximum Ti. I cannot stress that enough.


----------

